# The Apprentice



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Anyone watching it?









Best hour of the TV week IMHO









Nothing else worth watching









But Venison Soup?









No wonder that team lost last night ... but Alan Sugar got rid of the wrong bloke


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

PAUL ( IM PERFECT) SHOULD HAVE GONE

IVE NEVER SEEN A BUNCH OF PEOPLE SO "NOT STREETWISE" IN MY LIFE

EVERY WEEK I CRINGE

SAM


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

sssammm said:


> EVERY WEEK I CRINGE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and every week you tune in to watch the next episode


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I watched the 1st one but haven't watched it since.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I agree Paul - best TV I have seen for yonks , and the best "reality" show ever in my opinion.

Definitely got rid of the wrong guy though in my opinion. I hope Mr Perfect "_I knew what was happenening all along, I just did not do anything though cos you were in charge and I'm a team _player" gets it next week. Venison soup??? Looked more like a pie filling!!!























And what about Sir Alan - scary boss or what???


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

What a bl**dy awful decision Sir Alan Sugar made tonight.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Easily the worst decision I've seen him make. That git Paul is really on borrowed time: I think even Sir Alan started to regret it, the instant he fired her.

Terrific television though. Streets ahead of those pillocks on Hell's Kitchen.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ESL said:


> That git Paul is really on borrowed time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bl**dy right!









Can't stand the bloke









The only reason he is still there is because Sir Alan sees himself in him 30 years ago


----------



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

I find it absolutely fascinating. I still can't believe that poor Miriam got the heave ho. I think she is with James, the best of all the candidates. In fact I rate James as the best all rounder on the show.

How that obnoxious loud mouthed bossy bitch Saira is still there I will never know, and as for that vile bad tempered little ****** Paul; he should have been kicked off weeks ago. He's the kind of twat I would like to punch in the mouth!!

Tim is surviving as well, God knows how. He never seems to have actually done anything positive.

Miriam was excellent, and so is James. I hope he will win, but with Sir Alan being a working class lad made good and probably an inverted snob, he will no doubt get rid of James for being too toffee nosed. Incidentally, although I now live in Somerset, I was born and raised in Dagenham, and my parents never had two halfpennies to rub together, but I still think the silver spooner James is the best candidate by far!!

Martin


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ESL said:


> That git Paul is really on borrowed time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is gone at long last!! Long overdue !!









Thank goodness for that !!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

About bleedin' time too! Mind you, I thought he was going to cry at one point after Sir Alan gave him the push.

I have never, ever, seen a person so far up himself, than Paul.

Next week, all the "fired" ones are coming back as "staff" working under the two finalists. What's the betting that Paul will cause trouble?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I saw the repeat of the one where they did the TV shopping channel. That girl he fired was a babe! How could he have let her go, I'd have saked the rest and ended the series early

I haven't see the rest but my hunch was the other girl (the short one with curly hair and glasses) will win.

Is she still in it?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Yup, she's still there PG. She's probably my favorite now its just her and the other guy. although I think Sir Alan may just have a soft spot for him.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I read a sunday paper last w/e that had an interview with Sir Alan....he didn't say who had won....but it was suggested it wasn't Saira.....

So that just leaves Tim


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Thos two words will haunt me...










*"You're Fired!"*


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Congratulations to Tim!









Or as Sir Alan said tonight *"You're Hired!"*.

And he's doing a second series....


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

The best man won







.

Paul was an obnoxious git right to the end.

And Sir Alan, is one cool dude.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here we go again









I hate that tall, frizzy haired, jumping-up-and-down, waving-arms girl already







She has to go!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

ESL said:


> The best man won
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Respect your opinions

But.............Sir Alan Sugar.....................sorry, I can't f**king stand the capitalist pig.

Perhaps in a contradictory way though.................I've nothing against Richard Branson.
















I generally don't like the idea of one man having so many people and livelihoods at his mercy









Used to know someone that started 2 young lads to pick the best, then he fired off the one he didn't want. He also sacked a young lad when he found out he was diabetic


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Siead has been fired..About bloody time

What a twat


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Dam I missed it but glad he got fired as he's a bit of a tosser


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

For a minute there, I thought he was going to get rid of Ruth... she didn't do too well on tonight's task.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

True, but Saied was so disorganised, he has enthusiasm in bucketloads but just not the skills, he has the 'bullshit' factor but cant back it up with skills....

I think Paul will/should win


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

about bloody time he's GONE!!!! what a gimp!

ruth to win!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> True, but Saied was so disorganised, he has enthusiasm in bucketloads but just not the skills, he has the 'bull****' factor but cant back it up with skills....
> 
> I think Paul will/should win


Paul seems to be the only one who hasn't made an arse of himself, on the other hand he hasn't stood out as being special either. Syed's problem, common amongst the lot of them, was that he wasn't half as clever as he thought he was.

IMO all of them come across as pretty dumb, Ruth blew it last night by getting in a slanging match with Syed about a spectacularly trivial point that nobody could give a monkey's fart about, could she see that, no! There is a time to keep quiet and none of these can, they love to hear their own voices which are forever spouting vacuous nonsense.

I didn't see the last series, apparently the contestants were of a higher quality, I can believe it. They certainly need a job because they couldn't make two bob on their own.











Griff said:


> But.............Sir Alan Sugar.....................sorry, I can't f**king stand the capitalist pig.
> 
> Perhaps in a contradictory way though.................I've nothing against Richard Branson.
> 
> ...


Wrong way round Griff.







Through his own hard work he is able to provide the opportunity *for many* people to earn, to buy houses & cars, to go on holiday, to put food on the table etc Why don't you like him?









They are not as his mercy either, the door is always open.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I think Paul will/should win


I watched this for the 1st time this week, my thoughts were that that Paul was a right t****r! What an arrogant lying, two faced, devious arse!

What puzzles me is why AS sacked him, you'd have thought he'd make the perfect capitalist!

I do not like that Ruth one bit either.

Now the blonde...............


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done the fit bird


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Well done the fit bird










always a good result


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well I caught the end of this last night, wtf did badger look like at that party?









I think after only watching 1 episode and picking the one I wanted to win and finding Sir Alan agreed with me the BBC should give me a series! After all it took him months to sus out what i knew in about 5 minutes


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Anyone watching this year?

Last night was so funny!

Saucers of milk for the girls please!









By Adam, fired for being northern imho


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I am watching PG, just like last year I am amazed at the dreadful quality of the competitors, most are clueless dopes.

Adam was not the brightest and he was not full of **** either but it was time for him to go.

The bird who looks like Princess Anne is an absolute witch, her and Tre are objectionable, how they fit both ego's in one house is beyond me.

I don't think I have heard the gay guy speak yet.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

MarkF said:


> I am watching PG, just like last year I am amazed at the dreadful quality of the competitors, most are clueless dopes.


Me too. I can't help feeling these candidates were chosen for there TV value rather than potential business value


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I just sit chuckling to myself as the 710 gets more and more irate at them!









I just keep telling her

It's a TV show!

made for tv and nothing else, I bet AMS thinks they are all *****.

I love the eyes on the scottish asian girl.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

pg tips said:


> I love the eyes on the scottish asian girl.


Its her voice I have difficulty with - dislike the accent


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I love the eyes on the scottish asian girl.










Each to their own, her eyes remind me of John Prescotts wife.

Now this one has nice eyes.


















Nice arse too :tongue1:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> her eyes remind me of John Prescotts wife.












That's it Mark, spoil it for me! I'm not gonna be able to look at her now without thinking of mrs 2 jags!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive been watching it too.....

What a bunch of very average 'business' people, Ive met and worked with no end of people with much much better skills than that shower, Pgs right, they were picked for telly rather than their potential....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

SirAlan what have you done
















bye bye Naomi (boy has she got a figure!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I've forgotten her name again but the witch bird makes me mad, I cannot stand her









Next week, I'd like the witch, the puff and Tre to be booted off.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Anyone watching this year?


No PG....giving this series a miss....they are all :wanker: , especially the men.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, Im with Hawkey on this one, watched the first couple of episodes and have decided they arent worth a sqirt of my piss.....

I would rather watch BB...Which is also shit.....


----------

